# Raccoon calling



## boondocksjp (Jun 27, 2011)

*Was just wondering if anybody had any luck, or tips, for calling raccoons. I bought a foxpro firestorm with raccoon calls. going to give it a try. Also purchased dvd "Crumblin *****". Looks like it has potential. *


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

i know when we tree **** with the dogs many of times we have squalled them out of the tree...but as far as calling them in never tried it good luck


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

I saw a Dennis Kirk video years ago where he did just that, call in *****. He also talked about it in the seminar I was attending. I don't remember the details but he had a specific electronic call for this.


----------



## sixgun4866 (Jun 7, 2011)

Knowledge of calling here in Michigan maybe hard to come by since it was just legalized and admitting to past experience would be an admission of guilt to an illegal activity.:sad: There has been a couple of shows on Outdoor network on calling **** this spring, and a quick search of the internet will produce several companies making calls for ****. Good luck.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

I've called'em in a few times over the years with just a plain old rabbit distress call.Had a "fighting ****" tape for my old jonny stewert e-caller,messed around with it a few times,seemed to work VERY well.A bit of advice,keep the caller a little ways away from you  The ones i've seen come in quick,and looking for a fight!!!Gets the heart rate up when you've got the caller sitting between your legs :yikes:


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

sixgun4866 said:


> Knowledge of calling here in Michigan maybe hard to come by since it was just legalized and admitting to past experience would be an admission of guilt to an illegal activity.


Actually, it was legal before, just not at night. I have seen some cool videos about daytime calling... They're pretty fast-paced


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Type it in on youtube. There's a nice video on ther of a few guys finding den trees during the day and using a squall or fight call. Seems like they come flying out of the tree at times.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Here ya go:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fq4CEef-1p4"]&#x202a;TBR Outdoors - Daytime Raccoon Calling - Predators: Round 2 DVD "Feel the Rush"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

That looks like fun, may have to give that a shot this year.

Thanks for posting.


----------

